# Headset stack height



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

Which headset does the Soloist Carbon 2008 come with and what's the upper stack height?

Thanks


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Mine came with a FSA headset. The forks (mine was a Wolf SL) now come cut to max length. If left to max length it allows 30mm of stack above the headset cap. Cervelo had problems with the Wolf steer tubes cracking if customers or bike shops left them too long when gluing the metal insert.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks! Which model FSA is it? I might be able to get away without any spacers if the headset cap is 15mm like the one on my previous soloist.


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

The FSA headset cap that came with my 08 was 15mm.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

Roadrider22 said:


> The FSA headset cap that came with my 08 was 15mm.


Thanks for the replies guys, much appreciated.


----------



## cocoboots (Apr 13, 2006)

what do you want it to come with? most shops will switch a top cap to fit your needs. i've seen them at shops with +8 and +15 caps. The total stack ht. is top cap plus apprx 3cm for a total of approx 4cm. If you're over 4cm by a 1-5 mm it is fine.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd like it to come with just the 15 which it sounds like it does, i'll get the fork cut for that.


----------

